# Tivos for sale



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Lovely lovely - there's going to be a glut of S1 Tivos on fleece-u-bay soon. 

That'll bring the prices back down (they jumped up in the last week by speculators buying them up in the hope of getting a mega-discount (which hasn't materialised tee hee) on a VM box).

Gimme gimme - me want spares!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Anyone selling their TiVo please remember that ads are not allowed in the UK forums


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Anyone selling their TiVo please remember that ads are not allowed in the UK forums


As they haven't been on sale for 8 years now, why not? They aren't exactly in competition with the new vm tivo are they....


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Because it is in the forum rules that ads are not allowed - that's why not! There is a separate forum for discussing sales.

Also, questioning a moderator's decision is also against the rules!

Both can lead to a temporary or permanent ban!


What may be an option which I am waiting perhaps a single thread for people to announce they are selling - but links to the sale would not be allowed.


----------



## djqster (Oct 22, 2010)

FWIW I paid £44 + P&P for a 40GB lifetime subbed TiVo a couple of weeks ago.

By the time the postie had finished with it I had to replace the casing with the one from my unsubbed unit, but it still works fine.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tivocommunity does have a sales forum of sorts:

eBay auction central:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=68

You could post it there, but make sure you put UK in the title


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Interesting thought that if the old guide data does stop and someone dreams up a new one which is better than the old one at a fair price that second hand Tivo's may again shoot up in value...

Automan.


----------



## Heedyheed (Jan 17, 2004)

spitfires said:


> Lovely lovely - there's going to be a glut of S1 Tivos on fleece-u-bay soon.
> 
> That'll bring the prices back down (they jumped up in the last week by speculators buying them up in the hope of getting a mega-discount (which hasn't materialised tee hee) on a VM box).
> 
> Gimme gimme - me want spares!




I hope you're wrong about that 'coz mine has just gone on sale!

I was spurred into action by seeing a similar one go for £87 just a few days ago.... Oh well, never mind - I had a good few years out of it, and it was fun tinkering with the beast.


----------



## sad_tivo_man (Apr 27, 2003)

Just read this on TiVo Inc's website

*Moving forward, current Series1 TiVo box owners should transition to the new boxes. You will receive information about a special offer from Virgin Media. Note: Don't purchase used Series1 boxes, they will no longer be eligible for activation.*

Pray, please tell us, TiVo Inc how the many existing Series 1 TiVo box owners can transition when we haven't got a snowball's chance of getting Virgin cable?

I don't quite follow the logic of the second sentence either. Surely when you buy a used TiVo then it has already been activated.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I guess it means that no more new subs will be taken. At present nobody is having monthly subs taken and lifetime subs are still operating as usual so unless a crystal ball is handy we are none the wiser


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

sad_tivo_man said:


> Just read this on TiVo Inc's website
> 
> *Moving forward, current Series1 TiVo box owners should transition to the new boxes. You will receive information about a special offer from Virgin Media. Note: Don't purchase used Series1 boxes, they will no longer be eligible for activation.*
> 
> ...


Can you post a link to this please?

I can't find it and I'm thinking about whether or not to send a suitably worded email to query the part about moving to Virgin Media since we are in a non-cabled area too.

The only thing I could find about Tivo in England is blatantly wrong (from here):


> TiVo Series1 DVRs were sold in England beginning in 2000 and were available exclusively to customers of BSkyB. This box is no longer actively sold and new accounts are not being activated. The TiVo DVR from BSkyB in England will not work in the U.S. or with any service provider other than BSkyB.


Although we don't use it now ourselves, our Tivo is definitely capable of recording analogue TV and cable services. Also, the boxes were never "available exclusively to customers of BSkyB".


----------



## sad_tivo_man (Apr 27, 2003)

My pleasure, Judy.

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/international/tivo-virgin-media.html

If you want to try emailing then I would guess that [email protected] might just do the trick. OK..it will probably get picked up by his PA but he was one of the co-founders.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I just gave the article two thumbs-down and put the following in the box...



> "and were available exclusively to customers of BSkyB."
> 
> Completely and utterly incorrect. They were platform independent.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Initially it was very closely linked to Sky - even had a Sky logo on the menus of v1 software.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

The reference to 'England' should also be removed then as it was available throughout the UK!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Initially it was very closely linked to Sky - even had a Sky logo on the menus of v1 software.


Still has it on bootup.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Initially it was very closely linked to Sky - even had a Sky logo on the menus of v1 software.


Yes. But it wasn't "exclusively available" to only their customers.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Maybe there was a deal which meant that subscribers were actually BSkyB customers - even though the box would run on all the major UK platforms (still does).


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I suspect that Sky took the &#163;10s.


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

ozsat said:


> Also, questioning a moderator's decision is also against the rules!
> 
> Both can lead to a temporary or permanent ban!


What happened to freedom of speech? Only represive countries like China and erm Russia still have that doctrine


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Does freedom of speech mean you can walk into the bosses office and question how he runs his busniess? I wouldn't think so. This is and always has been a private forum which has rules you agreed to on becoming a member. Follow those rules and there will be no need to question anyone about anything 

However, specific forum-related topics can be posted here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=20

I'm sure that ozsat wouldn't mind you PMing him with a question, but there is no reason to do it in the forum itself.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

This forum has always has pretty hard line moderation rules compared to most, but the moderators apply them with a pretty gentle touch on the whole.


----------



## scoopuk (Mar 7, 2001)

ozsat said:


> Maybe there was a deal which meant that subscribers were actually BSkyB customers - even though the box would run on all the major UK platforms (still does).


As someone who paid the £400 in week one, I don't remember signing anything with BSkyB, although I do remember calling up a TiVo activation line.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

BSkyB had (big) a stake in TiVo a long time ago.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

And here they come...the fleece-u-bay flood gates have opened! 5 Tivos listed on ebay yesterday alone! Some claiming to have lifetime subscription but "has been in a box for a while so needs updating". Hmmmm... 

I know there's caveat emptor but I don't think it helps when people deliberately don't mention something they know to be true (viz. Tivo stopped taking subscription money and we don't know what that means for Tivo's long term future). Is it any wonder people get into arguments about "not as described", "ad didn't say it only had 3 wheels!", "well you could've asked (if you'd known what to ask)", blah, blah. 


So there's another 17 of you getting your shiny VM TiVo installed tomorrow (the 15th)... wow fleece-u-bay is going to be busy.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

There's no market for TiVos except for spares these days really is there?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree. I can't help thinking some people are buying them in order to "qualify" for the VM "S1 upgrade" offer - might cause a few complaints when one is sold with lifetime sub but has _already been used_ to get the VM upgrade. VM checks the serial number to check eligibility..."sorry, that number has already had a VM upgrade". 

There's even a couple being sold with an alleged "lifetime sub" and, after questioning, they say it says status "3: Account in Good Standing" - err, that's not lifetime sub dude!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tivos only for spares? Lol - not my experience.

Did VM check the serial number to see if they were lifetime subs or not ? Don't think so.

That aside from the fact that there really isn't/wasn't any specific TiVo S1 "deal" - all pre-register lists got the same price. Thanks for your efforts though, royfox.

We don't know what will happen to the service - though I suspect it will continue unsupported (sky/tivo CS number disappears - guide data continues)
- but any predictions are just assumptions.


----------



## djqster (Oct 22, 2010)

I like this one.
Advertised as having a lifetime sub, but the seller helpfully posted an image showing account status of 8 'Closed'


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

sad_tivo_man said:


> Just read this on TiVo Inc's website
> 
> *Moving forward, current Series1 TiVo box owners should transition to the new boxes. You will receive information about a special offer from Virgin Media. Note: Don't purchase used Series1 boxes, they will no longer be eligible for activation.*
> 
> ...


Personally, I have registered with Virgin for a new Tivo - even though I KNOW I CAN'T HAVE ONE (and will never be able to have one either - the chances of Virgin cable HERE (SK17 8LS) are as close to nill as makes no difference!)

I'd recommend EVERYONE to register their interest - I'd hope that a lot of potential customers who can't be turned into real customers might attract someones attention


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

djqster said:


> I like this one. Advertised as having a lifetime sub, but the seller helpfully posted an image showing account status of 8 'Closed'


Ooh that's a good one - hadn't seen that one before! 

I mean they're not _lying_ as such... they didn't say the lifetime sub was still "valid", just that it had one


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

15 and counting..... 

Should be able to get one for 99p plus postage soon


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

He he he - nice one!


> Potential Buyers Read Carefully
> There are a number of people on eBay selling UK Series 1 TIVO PVR's.
> 
> What they are all failing to tell potential purchasers is that on 1st June 2011 Virgin Media (the new owners of the Tivo service in the UK) are stopping the service for ever.
> ...


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Link

This is a link to the above information.


----------



## Duncan (Nov 1, 2002)

I see that someone on ebay is selling a Tivo soft toy.

Tempted to buy it to stick pins in.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I've lost my plushie  Disappeared when I moved house.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

velocitysurfer1 said:


> Link
> This is a link to the above information.


Should really have included a link to the official site notification for this.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Should really have included a link to the official site notification for this.


? I was linking to the eBay item that spitfires was referring to, and not the official notification.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. And I meant that it would have been a good idea for the ebay member who posted that message to include a link to the official page as he could just be making it up; was my point


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone managed to pick one up for £2.20 !
link

.


----------

